# if you could cross your horse on any stud, alive or dead, who would it be?



## skipsangelheir (Feb 9, 2013)

Hello everyone! Im no to the fourm, so sorry if there is already one like this.. but what are your favorite bloodlines/stallions? My personal favorites are Hollywood dun it, nu/big chex to cash, dash for cash, dash for perks and my all time favorite stallion that I would love to cross my mare on is my friends stallion sports on fire. Hes great!







Please ignore that its a screneshot, I have no pictures of him haha


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

First off, welcome to the forum. 

I have quite a few studs that catch my eye, but I would almost rather get a magic ticket to a worry free breeding, pregnancy, and foaling. Or, you know, a winning lotto ticket might help ease stress, too. :lol:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

My horses would be very cross with me if I bred them to a stallion. I own geldings.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

waresbear said:


> My horses would be very cross with me if I bred them to a stallion. I own geldings.


I laughed :lol:

Hmmm Topsail Whiz would be at the top of my list other than that I'm pretty happy with my boy, Guess My Flash.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Right now I am in love with with the stallion Cosmopolitan, hes only three years old this year, but I think he will be perfect for my yearling filly when (and if) it's time to breed her. 






But I also have this nice stallion in mind.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I would breed Selena to either Sherry Cervi's Dinero or Dash for Cash for a barrel horse baby, or Pale Face Dunnit or Matt Dillon Dunnit for a reiner/cowhorse baby.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

My dream breeding (alive or dead) was done in the '70s, by an Australian woman. She took an Aswan daughter, and bred her to Hadban Enzahi. That would be my dream breeding, and she was lucky enough to get a beautiful filly from the cross. Now my realistic dream is to own a descendant of that line.


----------



## texasreb (Aug 11, 2012)

Donegal Dr. Pepper


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I own geldings, but I love me some Colonels Smoking Gun (Gunner). 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

GamingGrrl said:


> I own geldings, but I love me some Colonels Smoking Gun (Gunner).
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
I love his son Colonels Lil Gun, and Gunnatrashya (Drollllllsssss, out of my fave mare)


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I have a foundation bred SSH mare. If I ever bred her, I would toss between:

Undertaker's Gravedigger










Hardcastle's Prime Sun










Or Hi Time Higg:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I can't decide on one, so either of these would work fine with me:

Khemosabi:










Serafix:










Aulrab:










Muscat:










Raffon Abida:










Al-Marah Matt Dillon:










TA Mozart:










Kordelas:










Xenophonn:










Ideally, I would have a mare for each, and each would have a filly.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FGRanch said:


> I love his son Colonels Lil Gun, and Gunnatrashya (Drollllllsssss, out of my fave mare)


Isn't that Gunnie's mom? Or sister?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Drool worthy WS, some very pretty boys there.

I'm not sure who I would choose if I had the whole world to choose from, but the only breeding that I may do at sometime is take Emmy to visit this guy:

Empres PASB


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

WSArabians said:


> Isn't that Gunnie's mom? Or sister?


She is by Gunnies 3/4 brother so her neice?! :lol:

Oh my hot darn Mozart is the best looking Arab EVER...in my opinion.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> My dream breeding (alive or dead) was done in the '70s, by an Australian woman. She took an Aswan daughter, and bred her to Hadban Enzahi. That would be my dream breeding, and she was lucky enough to get a beautiful filly from the cross. Now my realistic dream is to own a descendant of that line.


you need to look in Germany for that cross....plenty of them;-)


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

If I had girls....Muscat, Huckleberry Bey, Desperado V and El Shaklan. And Gharib!


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think mine would be Hollywood Dun It








Or Shining Spark









Or A Shiner Named Sioux









Or A Cremello Stallion from great bloodlines...


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

Smart and Shiney is another hunky dream boat :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

I would love anything by Sempatico.










I would die for a pinto/dilute Bon Balou or Banderas baby too!


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I would breed to Hollywood Dun It or Shining Spark for a beautiful reining baby


----------



## 2SCHorses (Jun 18, 2011)

When I was a little girl, I saw El Mokhtar in real life, and I was completely memorized and in love, so I would pick him.

While my mare is a stout Welsh/Arab cross, it would be a little bit of a ridiculous breeding, but since it's fantasy, that's where I am going.

If I couldn't have him, I would go with Bask.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Zips Chocolate Chip....


----------



## gogaited (Oct 8, 2012)

I would have loved to stop Strolling Jim and Haynes Peacock from being gelded and would have bred every mare I could to them.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Well, first I'd need a mare .

If I had one, I'd breed to one of Gem Twist's clones (he was a gelding), Gemini Twist. Stunning, stunning horses.

Here is a video of Gem Twist, and a picture of Gemini.


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

Popeye K

Spencer Ranch - Popeye K


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

My choice would be Galero or Padron. Shalom


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I would breed my mare back to her ggsire .. Khemosabi.


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

WOOOOOO fun thread!

If I had an Arabian mare - Fadjur would be my first pick.

If I had a Quarter Horse mare - Hobby Horse.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Having had my wish with Golden Ecstasy with his last 2 stellar foals, I would love to breed him to my mares again, but alas, his book has been closed.
So-- I would choose El Shaklan, Galero, Fadjur, An Malik, and Raffles.


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

Ebony Masterpiece or Midnight Sun


----------



## KatieAndZanzibar (Jan 4, 2013)

If my gelding was a mare... ROFL :lol:

Elvis White Diamond, from down here in Louisiana. He's a beauty!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm getting pretty close to my dream breeding, but would definitely go with Smart Little Lena, Wimpys Little Step, or Big Chex To Cash.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HipHopHorseman (Jun 25, 2012)

Im breeding to elvis white diamond in february ----- yeehaw!!!!!


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

What about Berry Sweet Wizard?


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

*Wiking











Kontiki:


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I would really love to cross one of my Thoroughbred mares with my FQH mares sire, to create a very lovely Appendix. Unfortunately, I cannot even find a son of his that I like enough.

Pictured around 30 years of age:


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

These are the stallions that I am considering for breeding next year to my girls. Looking to breed for smart, athletic western pleasure/ reining horses.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

If my mare had confmormation worth breeding lol i would pick one of these

Huckleberry Bey ++










Gunner who just passed away










And Smart Little Lena


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

If I had Gypsy Horse mares, I would love to be able to breed them to The Original Old Kent Horse. Sadly, no longer with us. NOT the current stallion who has also been known as The Kent Horse.

Lizzie


----------

